# drainage ditch



## NHO (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope I am in the right place. 

My husband and I bought a new home last fall. We the second in from the end of the row. Our problem is, in the back yard we have a "drainage ditch" so to speak. I want to fill it in, as we have a 2 yrs old who loves to play outside. However, I want to make sure I don't interupt the flow of water.. which there is hardly ever any except in the spring and maybe the occasional heavy rain. 

The house next to us has the sewer in their backyard and they haven't filled in the ditch yet. Everyone else in the stretch has filled in their backyards. 

What can I use so that my backyard is level, yet doesn't hinder the flow of water? I have spoken to a few people (none of whom have this type of situation on their property), the few neighbours I have spoken to said they just filled in the ditch with dirt. 

Should I install a drainage pipe and then cover it with dirt? Should I take the rocks that my neighbour is giving away and put them in the ditch, cover with that ground paper and then cover with dirt?

Any help would be appreciated. Ohh I just thought of this, the ditch is about 10 -13 feet from the back of my house. On the other side if the ditch is a fairly steep hill. 

Thank you in Advance,

NHO


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Fill with trap rock. (3/4" clean gravel) and cover well with landscape cloth then cover with top soil and grass. Do not fill in with dirt only.


----------

